# vetassess processing time 2013



## anshuashu (Apr 4, 2013)

My application was submitted on 6th of feb, but I'm still waiting... Anyways, given that the processing time is about 8 weeks and this is the 8th


----------



## k.emper (Feb 24, 2013)

The processing time for VETASSESS is 10-12 weeks. So patience 
My docs received date was 7th Feb and im still waiting too.
There was someone on this forum whose docs received date was 9th Jan and the assessment was completed only last week...so by the looks of it, we may have to wait until this month end.

Follow this thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a/138750-vetassess-skill-assessment-time.html

Chazz.



anshuashu said:


> My application was submitted on 6th of feb, but I'm still waiting... Anyways, given that the processing time is about 8 weeks and this is the 8th


----------



## anshuashu (Apr 4, 2013)

thanks a lot...do let me know whn u receive ur assessment....


----------



## k.emper (Feb 24, 2013)

Will definitely post the update in http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ess-skill-assessment-time-29.html#post1114692

I would advice you to follow that link as it is the one used by most who applied for assessment VETASSESS.

Good luck with your result.


anshuashu said:


> thanks a lot...do let me know whn u receive ur assessment....


----------



## delhi78 (Jun 7, 2013)

hi frnzz,
I am new on this forum can any body tell me if the new sol for wesrtern Australia is out? and how much chances"real estate representstive" has in WA new list of 2013-14.
thanx


----------

